# HOLISTICS



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

WHO IS TAKING THESE AND WHAT KIND,HAS ANY ONE TRIED THE SHARK CARTLEDGE, I NEED TO VISIT THE HEALTH FOOD STORE BUT HAVE NO IDEA WHERE TO START, IS VIATAMINS 1st OR WHAT? THANKS FOR ALL REPLIES, ALSO HAS ANY ONE TRIED ANY TYPES OF TEAS FOR RELAXING, I HAVEN'T JUST THOUGHT I'D ASK, MARION


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Maroin, I have. Peppermint/verbena tea to help me sleep (and it did help a bit) valerian mint tea (smells terrible) but it does help, st. John's wart, chamamile(sp?), rose hip, ginsing tea etc, I found that regular tea with a pinch of ginger works wonders for feeling sick to your stomach. Licorice root tea is good for heartburn and related problems, willow bark tea works very well for pain however, it contains a natural compound like asprin, so if you are sensitive to asprin stay away from the willow bark tea. I can't take vitamin suppliments so someone else will have to answer that for you. I can't take asprin, motron, advil, codine, demerol etc so I have tried many natural products but even then some things are hard on the stomach. The best advice is to talk to the counter person in the health food store, and ask how long they have worked there before you accept their advice. If they don't have enough knowledge of the subject ask the pharmacist at your local drug store, since most drug stores now carry these things they should have a wealth of knowledge on the subject. Good luckLori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi Marion,You mentioned holistic remedies and there are, no doubt, some holistic therapies that do help. However, you mentioned shark cartilege specifically and I went out and did a search on it. There is much on the web but I found this particular short article interesting. The cost would be very prohibitive. I think the thing we all need to remember is that there always have been and always will be "Snake Oil Salesmen". They stay in business (and sometimes profit handsomely) because people buy it. I would have to see a lot more hard evidence about this particular product before I'd be willing to invest much time or money into it.Here's the website. http://medicaltalk.com/q86.html I hope you are holding up well, being back at work after your time off.calida


----------

